# Fishwest Fly Shop Spring Fair



## wellsl2 (Oct 17, 2013)

Come join us on *Saturday, May 3rd* at the Fishwest Fly Shop (47 W 10600 S) in Sandy, Utah for our annual *Spring Fly Fishing Fair*!

The day's events will include...


Top manufactures including Simms, Orvis, Winston, Scientific Anglers, Hatch, Korkers, Ross, Scott Fly Rods, Lamson Reels, and more with latest products
Speakers, presentations, and fly tyers
Demos & clinics
Raffles, prizes, & giveaways
And much more!
Presentations throughout the day include...


 Frank Smethurst - The Top 3 Techniques Trout Don't Want You to Know About
Hutch Hutchinson - Fixing Your Fishing Buddies' Casting Problems
Jack Dennis - 10 Steps to Making You a Better Caster
Greg Pearson - Intro to Steelheading
How to fish Tenkara by Tenkara Guides LLC
Professional fly tyers Clark "Cheech" Pierce & Curtis Fry from flyfishfood.com will also be tying some of their most popular patterns
The event will be held in the parking lot south of the fly shop between the Best Western Hotel and Training Table Restaurant. Admission is free.

Check our Facebook page (Fishwest Utah) or call us at 801-617-1225 for more information.


----------

